# Fleece Tuner - 2.0 CTD



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

jsucil89 said:


> Just picked up a 15' CTD 2.0 this weekend. So far I really like the car and love the mileage. Based on reading tune related threads and feedback from others on this forum, it sounds like the Fleece tuner is the best out there. Where is the best place to pick up a Fleece tuner?


I think only one place, EFILive Custom Engine Tune - Chevy Cruze Diesel Tuner - Chevy Cruze Diesel - Custom Tuning Fleece Performance Engineering, Inc.: Innovating Diesel Performance


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

didnt 2 guys get rid of their fleece tuners?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

boraz said:


> didn't 2 guys get rid of their fleece tuners?


Danny5 got rid of his for the trifecta tune but said the fleece was better (I don't want to speak for Danny though)

I plan on buying the Fleece Tune also once my warranty starts fading.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

boraz said:


> didnt 2 guys get rid of their fleece tuners?


We both regretted it. Trifecta finally updated their tune after some prodding but Fleece gets an improvement in fuel mileage as well.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> We both regretted it. Trifecta finally updated their tune after some prodding but Fleece gets an improvement in fuel mileage as well.


updated in what way


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This is just my theory, but it seems like the guys with tuners have more issues with their cars overall too.


----------



## jsucil89 (Aug 3, 2015)

diesel said:


> This is just my theory, but it seems like the guys with tuners have more issues with their cars overall too.


Cruious, what specific issues related to cars with tuners are you referring to? From my reading, I see that wheel bearings and bad sensors happen to these cars without tuners.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jsucil89 said:


> Cruious, what specific issues related to cars with tuners are you referring to? From my reading, I see that wheel bearings and bad sensors happen to these cars without tuners.


I seem to recall those with tunes have had more sensor issues on average than those with tunes, and some other unusual issues like dpf regens too frequently and such. 

I can confirm first hand that wheel bearings and bad sensors do happen to those without tunes too lol


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

2 months with fleece tune an still very happy with it . I run the 30 horse tune full time with zero issues an better fuel mileage.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

jsucil89 said:


> Just picked up a 15' CTD 2.0 this weekend. So far I really like the car and love the mileage. Based on reading tune related threads and feedback from others on this forum, it sounds like the Fleece tuner is the best out there. Where is the best place to pick up a Fleece tuner?


best place to pick it up is at fleece place of business. great people to deal with.


----------



## jsucil89 (Aug 3, 2015)

oilburner said:


> best place to pick it up is at fleece place of business. great people to deal with.


I see that Xtreme Diesel Performance and Thoroughbred Diesel both offer the Fleece tune for the 2.0 CTD, but are slightly cheaper than Fleece direct. Advertised prices that I am seeing are $695 shipped. Does this sound right?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I didn`t try them.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

diesel said:


> This is just my theory, but it seems like the guys with tuners have more issues with their cars overall too.


Negative, I have had zero issues besides the issue caused by the dealership.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> We both regretted it. Trifecta finally updated their tune after some prodding but Fleece gets an improvement in fuel mileage as well.


So which is it SHO (and/or Danny), Fleece or Trifecta (after the update)? Maybe I jumped to conclusions, but I was under the impression that Trifecta got the bugs out and now their tune was on par with Fleece. If fuel mileage is improved with the Fleece tune (all other things being the same) then maybe you (or one of the update testers) could reach out to Trifecta again and let them know there is still some work to be done. I'm sure Trifecta doesn't want to take second place to anyone in the tune game.


----------

